# Windows 8.1 Starbutton



## Vordack (27. Juni 2013)

Chip.de schrieb:
			
		

> Start-Button und Desktop-Boot
> 
> Mit dem Update auf Windows 8.1 erhält Windows 8 jede Menge neue Features: Der Startbutton auf dem klassischen Desktop ist künftig wieder mit an Bord. In Form des Modern-UI-Symbols von Windows befindet er sich wie gewohnt am linken Ende der Taskleiste. *Im Gegensatz zu Windows 7 öffnet er aber kein Startmenü, sondern führt lediglich auf den Startbildschirm. *Während die Schaltfläche auf dem Desktop ständig sichtbar ist, wird sie auf dem Startbildschirm nur beim Mauszeig in die linke, untere Bildschirmecke eingeblendet. Über einen neuen Tab in den Taskleisteneigenschaften können Sie zudem einstellen, dass Windows 8.1 direkt auf den Desktop oder in die App-Übersicht booten soll.



ROFLMAO

Let the Flamewars begin 

Also ich bleib bei meinem Startbutton Addon wenn es irgendwie geht


----------



## SchwarmPrinz (27. Juni 2013)

Auf den Desktop Booten wäre fein, aber alles andere gefällt mir so wie es ist schon ziemlich gut mit Windows 8.0


----------



## Kreon (27. Juni 2013)

Nutze zwar WIn 8, aber was ist denn mit dem Startbildschirm gemeint?


----------



## Shadow_Man (28. Juni 2013)

Das ist ja dann absolut sinnfrei  Die meisten wollen doch wohl eher eine Option, mit der sie auf dem PC die Modern UI komplett deaktivieren können und es so verwenden können, wie die Windows-Versionen zuvor.


----------



## Neawoulf (28. Juni 2013)

"Herzlichen Glückwunsch, Ihr Haus hat jetzt eine Tür! "
"Und da kann ich jederzeit rein und raus? "
"Nee, hinter der Tür is ne Wand!"
"Oh ..."

Was nützt der Startbutton, wenn es dahinter kein konfigurierbares Menü gibt,  in dem man wichtige Programme,  Dateien usw. verknüpfen kann? Darum geht es doch. Der Button selbst ist mir egal,  ich hab schließlich ne Windows-Taste. Das verdammte Menü will ich haben, damit ich nicht tausend Verknüpfungen auf dem Desktop hab oder alles im unflexibelen Metrobildschirm raussuchen muss, der komplett vom Desktop getrennt ist.

Man, Microsoft hat im Moment echt Probleme zu kapieren,  was der Kunde will.


----------



## Rettar33 (1. Juli 2013)

Microsoft wird sich damit viel Kritik einheimsen. Der einzige Grund, warum Microsoft sich so vehement gegen alte Windows-Zeiten wehrt liegt imo im Aufkommen der mobilen Möglichkeiten. Offensichtlich will Windows hier Desktoplösungen und mobile Lösungen angleichen, um so sorgenfreie Kompatibilität zu gewährleisten.


----------



## LOX-TT (1. Juli 2013)

Rettar33 schrieb:


> Microsoft wird sich damit viel Kritik einheimsen.


 daran sollten sie ja spätestens seit der E³ gewöhnt sein


----------



## MICHI123 (2. Juli 2013)

Bin zufällig gerade am herunterladen des Updates. bin gespannt. Die meisten änderungen sind ja in der Metro Oberfläche, aber die benutze ich eh nicht...
mit dem "normalen" Windows Betrieb in 8 bin ich überaus zufrieden. aber die kacheln sind und bleiben Moppelkotze, auch wenn die die jetzt anders skalieren kann und so ein quatsch...
allein dieses Windows Drive hat so verkackt... man kann nicht mal einfach einen ordner reinziehen, sondern nur Dateien... die Bilderansicht unter dem kachelapp ist eine katastrophe... ich habe alle vorinstallierten Apps runtergeschmissen...
und diese Charmsbar... 5 Knöpfe, von denen nur einer eine ansatzweise sinnvolle funktion hat (die einstellungen)... Gott sei dank kann man den Rotz unter 8.1 angeblich ausschalten, der regestry-patch dagegen hat bei mir nicht gefruchtet...


hätten die von vorne herein diese Kachekacke ALTERNATIV zum alten startmenu (mit normalen herunterfahren-knopf) gemacht, und nicht jeden Desktop-nutzer diesen Kachelkack auf die Nase gebunden, dann hätte sich niemand beschwert. Denn der normale Windows-Betrieb läuft ohne zu murren. Insbesondere das schnellere Booten, das synchen von Einstellungen von PC zu Notebook und die hervorragende Auto-Treibersuche laufen echt super. (letztens in der Uni nen Drucker ans Notebook angeschlossen, nach 30 Sekunden war der Einsatzbereit und lief einwandfrei) Aber nein, man musste ja mit den Kacheln alle nerven, statt sie Optional anzubieten...


----------



## Worrel (2. Juli 2013)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Was nützt der Startbutton, wenn es dahinter kein konfigurierbares Menü gibt,  in dem man wichtige Programme,  Dateien usw. verknüpfen kann? Darum geht es doch.


Die Metro UI ist doch konfigurierbar, wo ist das Problem?
Wenn du willst, kannst du dir da zB lediglich Steam, Firefox und Winamp als Verknüpfungen anzeigen lassen.



> damit ich nicht tausend Verknüpfungen auf dem Desktop hab oder alles im unflexibelen Metrobildschirm raussuchen muss, der komplett vom Desktop getrennt ist.


Ich hab meine ganzen Verknüpfungen in der Taskbar:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich muß einfach nur *einmal *auf das Icon klicken, während andere unbedingt 
-> Start Button
-> Programme 
-> Programm Ordner (schlimmstenfalls erst nochmal mit rumscrollen)
-> Programm Link
navigieren/klicken wollen. Kann ich ehrlich gesagt nicht nachvollziehen.


----------



## Worrel (2. Juli 2013)

MICHI123 schrieb:


> ... die kacheln sind und bleiben Moppelkotze, auch wenn die die jetzt anders skalieren kann und so ein quatsch......


 
Das ist allerdings wahr - wenn man nicht gerade ein Windows Phone hat, wo man die ganzen Apps mit synchronisieren kann, sind die ziemlich bescheiden. Zumal Kacheln wie _Wetter _oder _News _bei mir seit Release immer noch nicht dazu zu bewegen sind, meine Internet Verbindung zu erkennen ... (Aber Store kann diese Apps updaten ...  )

Oder auch, weil es bei den verknüpften Apps _Kontakte _und _Kalender _nicht möglich ist, in _Kontakte _Geburtstage zu definieren


----------



## Enisra (2. Juli 2013)

Worrel schrieb:


> navigieren/klicken wollen. Kann ich ehrlich gesagt nicht nachvollziehen.


 
ich weiß, die These ist jetzt etwas radikal, aber ganz ehrlich, das meiste kann man auch nicht nachvollziehen und vorallem glaube ich das viele auch nur anderen was nachbabbeln
deswegen sage ich immer noch das nicht auf Kritik sondern eher auf Mimimi reagiert wurde


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (2. Juli 2013)

Hab gerade was Interessantes entdeckt:

Windows 8 - Jetzt mit 5 Prozent Marktanteil vor Windows Vista - News - GameStar.de

Ich wusste zwar, dass Win XP auch heute noch gerne genutzt wird, aber dass es aktuell das zweitbeliebteste OS ist (noch vor Vista und Windows , hätte ich nicht erwartet. Der Marktanteil ist erstaunlich hoch, dafür dass es schon so alt ist.


----------



## Vordack (2. Juli 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ich wusste zwar, dass Win XP auch heute noch gerne genutzt wird, aber dass es aktuell das zweitbeliebteste OS ist (noch vor Vista und Windows , hätte ich nicht erwartet. Der Marktanteil ist erstaunlich hoch, dafür dass es schon so alt ist.



Die Anzahl der Arbeitslosen steigt ja stetig


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (2. Juli 2013)

Vordack schrieb:


> Die Anzahl der Arbeitslosen steigt ja stetig


 Willst du damit Win XP als "Windows für Arme" verunglimpfen ? 

Blödmann.


----------



## Vordack (2. Juli 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Willst du damit Win XP als "Windows für Arme" verunglimpfen ?
> 
> Blödmann.


 
Ah, Du hast noch Windows XP, das *Volkswindows * 

Mich würde mal eine Statistik interessieren, prozentual wie viele Windows XP Besitzer arbeitslos sind und das selbe für Windows 7 oder Windows 8  

Wo sind die ganzen Prognosenheinis oder wie die sich schimpfen wenn man sie braucht


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (2. Juli 2013)

Vordack schrieb:


> Ah, Du hast noch Windows XP, das *Volkswindows *


 Das *und* Win 7 Pro.


----------



## Kreon (2. Juli 2013)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ich hab meine ganzen Verknüpfungen in der Taskbar:


 
Wie bekommt man denn die Icons so klein in die Taskleiste?
Durch das normale Andocken werden sie ja recht groß in der Taskleiste dargestellt.


----------



## Worrel (2. Juli 2013)

Kreon schrieb:


> Wie bekommt man denn die Icons so klein in die Taskleiste?
> Durch das normale Andocken werden sie ja recht groß in der Taskleiste dargestellt.


 a) irgendwo einen Ordner erstellen, zB: c:\Symbolleisten\Spiele\
b) rechtsklick auf Taskleiste - > Symbolleiste -> neue Symbolleiste
c) den Ordner auswählen
d) Ordner öffnen; Verknüpfungen reinpacken
e) Rechtsklick in die Taskleiste -> Taskleiste fixieren abwählen
f) rechtsklick in den Taskleistenbereich des Ordners
g) Ansicht - Kleine Symbole; "Text anzeigen" und "Titel anzeigen" abwählen
h) zurechtschieben
i)  Rechtsklick in die Taskleiste -> Taskleiste fixieren 

j) repeat if needed


----------



## Kreon (2. Juli 2013)

Super danke, 
habe die Funktion vor Jahren mal genutzt, dann aber wieder vergessen.


----------

